# VST QC Info



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I have just recently received my new 18g VST basket from Has Bean, still getting the grind right so no definitive taste results as of yet (it only arrived today). What I found interesting was the little quality control slip that comes with the basket itself. In particular how the chart at the bottom relates to the overall quality which I assume to be a percentage of some value.

I wonder if anyone else has looked into this and also what sort of readings you guys are getting when yours arrives. Not that I have any concerns, just out of general interest


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep. What was the question again?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My sheet looks loads different to that one, but it was a 15g'er


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Yep. What was the question again?


Not really a question as such, just wondering what other people get and if there is any real variation. Also I'm assuming the overall quality is a percentage? So yes, there's my question!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Marketing guff, to make you feel that it really is worth seven times more money than a conventional basket


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

If I were to buy a VST, seeing that slip of paper would piss me off no end. It literally has no content! They might as well have put a scrap of paper with a skidmark in the box.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There is a QR code on each basket , wonder if that provides anymore info than the sheet?

Going to experiment with an old happy donkey basket tomorrow see if I notice a taste difference, im prepared to have to alter my grinder a fair bit courser


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe it's a normal distribution curve of the hole sizes. So as it shows, the majority of holes fall into the same size bracket, and all are clustered around that bracket. Therefore the hole sizes have a low standard deviation from the mean.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, it's obviously a histogram, but without x-axis scale, and the bin widths, it's essentially meaningless! No way to get standard deviation from that guy.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> There is a QR code on each basket , wonder if that provides anymore info than the sheet?
> 
> Going to experiment with an old happy donkey basket tomorrow see if I notice a taste difference, im prepared to have to alter my grinder a fair bit courser


I couldn't read the QR code on my VST with several free QR reading apps


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure you're meant to calculate a std dev from it, just see a graphical representation of the imaging system they use in quality control


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> Marketing guff, to make you feel that it really is worth seven times more money than a conventional basket


LOL outrageous but I suspect it is true hehe


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I remember seeing an interview with Vince a while back and I think he said that the QR codes are so that they can tie the quality info back to the basket over the course of its lifetime and measure the change over time.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Not sure you're meant to calculate a std dev from it, just see a graphical representation of the imaging system they use in quality control


Hmm. I think it's a load of guff. I'm the kind of guy who'd get a kick out of knowing the hole diameters were on average X, with variance Y, and that the manufacturing process produced a Gaussian-like distribution of the diameters. But that chart is just bullshit! I'm a stickler for that kind of thing.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe Vince would be prepared to tell us about it rather than us speculating







I'll send him an email.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Good idea - but I'm still right!









For clarity, I don't doubt that VST baskets are precision engineered, and that VST accurately measure the holes and have it all verified. Just that the graph is useless.

OK, that's enough of this now, I'm starting (...) to sound like a pedant.


----------

